# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  HijackThis 2.0 Beta

## RiC

http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en...hijackthis.php
Различий на первый взгляд не заметил.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

> http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en...hijackthis.php
> Различий на первый взгляд не заметил.


Самое главное отличие - теперь это продукт от Trend Micro. :Angry:   Плюс появилась возможность делать upload лога для анализа в Trend Micro. :Wink:  

Происходит интеграция (поглощение) с монстрами - sysinternals с Microsoft, HijackThis с Trend Micro.

----------


## Ego1st

да и весить она стала на 1 метр больше=))

----------


## Geser

> да и весить она стала на 1 метр больше=))


Копирайты добавились  :Smiley:

----------


## santy

[v2.00.0]
* AnalyzeThis added for log file statistics
* Recognizes Windows Vista and IE7
* Fixed a few bugs in the O23 method
* Fixed a bug in the O22 method (SharedTaskScheduler)
* Did a few tweaks on the log format
* Fixed and improved ADS Spy
* Improved Itty Bitty Procman (processes are frozen before they are killed)
* Added listing of O4 autoruns from other users
* Added listing of the Policies Run items in O4 method, used by SmitFraud trojan
* Added /silentautolog parameter for system admins
* Added /deleteonreboot [file] parameter for system admins
* Added O24 - ActiveX Desktop Components enumeration
* Added Enhanced Security Confirguration (ESC) Zones to O15 Trusted Sites check

-----
Непонятно, какой анализ выполняется на сайте TrendSecure.

----------


## Saule

Разрешите немного добавить  :Smiley: 

*Изменения, внесенные в HijackThis [v2.00.0]*:Добавлена функция '*AnalyzeThis*' для отправки результатов сканирования на статистическое сравнение пунктов, найденных в системе с пунктами других логов HijackThis.Распознавание Windows Vista и IE7.Исправлено несколько багов *секции O23* (службы Windows NT/Microsoft Windows).Исправлен баг *секции O22* (задачи Планировщика Задач/Shared Task Scheduler).Слегка изменена структура записи лога.Boot mode: Normal

--
End of file - 3477 bytesСделаны некоторые исправления и усовершенствования встроенной в HijackThis утилиты *ADS Spy*.Улучшен механизм встроенного *менеджера процессов* (теперь процесс предварительно блокируется перед его завершением).Добавлено внесение в список записей автозагрузки других пользователей (*секция O4*):O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')Добавлено внесение в список наличия ряда ограничений пользователя, устанавливаемых при заражении *SmitFraud*.Добавлены новые параметры запуска HijackThis из командной строки:*/silentautolog
/deleteonreboot [file]*Добавлена новая секция: *O24* - перечисление ActiveX Компонентов Рабочего стола (*ActiveX Desktop Components*).В проверку *секции O15* (сайты и протоколы, добавленные в зону 'Надежные узлы'/'Trusted Zone') включены 'зоны с конфигурацией усиленной безопасности'/'Enhanced Security Configuration Zones' (ESC).

----------


## Макcим

> да и весить она стала на 1 метр больше=))


Враки! Только что скачал ровно 354 КБ  :Cheesy:

----------


## SuperBrat

А логи HijackThis v2 где можно проверить со всеми новыми возможностями? Trend отказывается.

----------


## PavelA

> Враки! Только что скачал ровно 354 КБ


Не надо так категорично.
У меня на диске лежит архив - 350К, а внутри ЕХЕ - 1278К :Angry:  
А первая версия 218К развернутая  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

Прошу прощения. Действительно в распакованном виде больше метра  :Sad:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en...s/download.php
Ссылка новая.

----------


## Matias

Программа перешла в разряд Open Source. Исходный код доступен на SF. Значит, TrendMicro решила, что у программы нет перспектив. Впрочем, ничего удивительного в этом нет. На западных форумах HJT сейчас используется крайне редко.
Страница HiJackThis на портале SourceForge.

----------


## mike 1

Сегодня скачал отсюда http://sourceforge.net/projects/hjt/ HiJackThis 2.0.5. Кто нибудь знает что изменилось в новой версии HiJackThis?

----------


## Val_Ery

> Кто нибудь знает что изменилось в новой версии HiJackThis?


Дык, в ридми написано - http://sourceforge.net/projects/hjt/files/2.0.5%20beta/

[v2.0.5 Beta]
* Fixed "No internet connection available" when pressing the button Analyze This
* Fixed the link of update website, now send you to sourceforge.net projects
* Fixed left-right scrollbar when in safe mode or low screen resolution
Иль по-русски
исправлено сообщение об отсутствии интернет-соединения принажатии на кнопку Analyze This
изменен линк для сайта обновлений на sourceforge
ну, и проблемы с полосой прокрутки при работе с низким разрешением или в безопасном режиме (сам о таком даже не знал - что там есть проблемы  :Sad: )

----------


## regist

+ в одном из логов увидел версию Огнелиса




> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.5
> Scan saved at 12:39:39, on 20.05.2013
> Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
> 
> FIREFOX: 9.0.1 (ru)
> Boot mode: Normal
> 
> Running processes:


- - - Добавлено - - -




> [v2.0.5 Beta]


так эта версия вроде уже давно  :Shocked:

----------


## Val_Ery

*regist*, 
Дык, я всего лишь ответил на вопрос *mike 1*:



> Сегодня скачал отсюда http://sourceforge.net/projects/hjt/ HiJackThis 2.0.5.


Кстати, если по дате смотреть, вроде всё нормуль, свежачок  :Smiley: 
hij.png

----------


## regist

вот цитата из нового лога 



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.5
> Scan saved at 14:21:44, on 30.05.2013
> Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.100
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v10.0 (10.00.9200.16537)
> 
> FIREFOX: 21.0 (ru)
> Boot mode: Normal
> 
> Running processes:

----------


## Val_Ery

*regist*, 
чёй-то... она много чего не знает? :Shocked:  (или не было интернета?)

----------


## regist

*Val_Ery*, лог не мой, из помогите.

----------


## Matias

Если верить логу, HJT не способен получить полную информацию о текущей версии Windows. Она хранится в следующем разделе реестра


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion
```

А в логе указан только номер версии. Похоже, что для корректного распознавания версии Windows разработчики должны вручную забить в утилиту информацию о каждой новой версии.

----------


## pcnoob

> http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en...hijackthis.php
> Различий на первый взгляд не заметил.


А что делает HijackThis?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## regist

> А что делает HijackThis?


справку по программе не пробовали читать?
А в гугле поискать информацию о программе?

----------

